# 2015 National Specialty



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Registration is open!!! Who's going? We are!:whoo:


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Registration is open!!! Who's going? We are!:whoo:


Here is the link: http://www.havanese.org/index.php/national-specialty but I don't see a registration form.

We are tentatively planning on going lane:, but I am not ready yet for competition....I'm going to have to put some scoot in my scooter and do some serious training :boxing: if I want to be ready!

besos, Ricky :boxing: Ricardo


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I'll be there without the pups! Ricky I hope we get to meet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Here is the link: http://www.havanese.org/index.php/national-specialty but I don't see a registration form.
> 
> We are tentatively planning on going lane:, but I am not ready yet for competition....I'm going to have to put some scoot in my scooter and do some serious training :boxing: if I want to be ready!
> 
> besos, Ricky :boxing: Ricardo


The web site isn't very user-friendly&#8230; That's what happens when you have non-web volunteer people trying to do something like this.  Here's a direct link to registration: https://www.regonline.com/Register/Checkin.aspx?EventId=1674083

You register for "everything else" separately from the show and trial entries. If you DO think there's a chance Ricky would be ready for a little Novice Rally by then, you don't have to decide right away&#8230; Closing date isn't until July 22.  Even if you're not competing, there's lots of fun to be had, and I think there is a pet parade that Ricky would be eligible for!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I am planning on stopping by with John and just hanging out for a while and see what's going on like I did last year. So much fun to feast your eyes on so many beautiful Havs in one place!I also enjoyed seeing some of you and of course spending money at the vender booths. I only live about a half an hour away. August will be here before ya know it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> I am planning on stopping by with John and just hanging out for a while and see what's going on like I did last year. So much fun to feast your eyes on so many beautiful Havs in one place!I also enjoyed seeing some of you and of course spending money at the vender booths. I only live about a half an hour away. August will be here before ya know it!


Kodi (and Pixel!) and I will enjoy seeing you again, Evelyn!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

whimsy said:


> I am planning on stopping by with John and just hanging out for a while


What!? No amiga Whimsy? :suspicious: I'm not going then!

besos, Ricky :boxing: Ricardo


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> What!? No amiga Whimsy? :suspicious: I'm not going then!
> 
> besos, Ricky :boxing: Ricardo


Ricky I'm so sorry, but Whimsy gets car sick and besides that I wouldn't bring her anyway because she doesn't compete in anything...unless there is some sort of agility trail for 'best sleeping on an owners lap',,Or maybe she should could enter the " Watch me roll over without getting my hair messed' up competition! She would win that hands down!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> Ricky I'm so sorry, but Whimsy gets car sick and besides that I wouldn't bring her anyway because she doesn't compete in anything...unless there is some sort of agility trail for 'best sleeping on an owners lap',,Or maybe she should could enter the " Watch me roll over without getting my hair messed' up competition! She would win that hands down!


We will make a special "Whimsy Award" for "The Prettiest Havanese on the Forum"!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you!! Whimsy will get her acceptance speech ready! :biggrin1:


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

jabojenny said:


> I'll be there without the pups!





whimsy said:


> I wouldn't bring her anyway because she doesn't compete in anything...unless there is some sort of agility trail for 'best sleeping on an owners lap',,Or maybe she should could enter the " Watch me roll over without getting my hair messed' up competition! She would win that hands down!


Grrrrrrrr! What is the point of going if most of mi HT amigo doggies aren't there? I probably won't compete in anything either. Oh wait, I'm going to compete in "travesura" (mischief maker) contest or best "Dorky Bangs" contest! I'm gonna win! :biggrin1:

Okay amigos Kodi and Pixie Pixel, I guess it is up to us to shred the Hotel to pieces. :brick:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Purplegirl091324 (Dec 13, 2014)

Stupid question, :biggrin1: do we need to register even if we are not competing? I live about 20 minutes north and would love to go!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Purplegirl091324 said:


> I live about 20 minutes north and would love to go!


You have to bring mi amiga, Penny!

I went to the Palm Springs Kennel Club show last January. It was inspirational to see all the Havanese there in every size, shape, and color. There were over 100 Havanese in attendance but only about half of them were in competition. I even met one from Minnesota. Soooooo many pretty female Hava doggies to meet, and so little time! 

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Grrrrrrrr! What is the point of going if most of mi HT amigo doggies aren't there? I probably won't compete in anything either. Oh wait, I'm going to compete in "travesura" (mischief maker) contest or best "Dorky Bangs" contest! I'm gonna win! :biggrin1:
> 
> Okay amigos Kodi and Pixie Pixel, I guess it is up to us to shred the Hotel to pieces. :brick:
> 
> besos, Ricky Ricardo


Don't worry, Ricky&#8230; Kodi and Pixel will introduce you to all their "peeps". There's LOTS of nice people and doggies, even if there aren't many of them on the Havanese Forum! And remember, even if Ricky (and Whimsy too!!!) "only" enter the Pet Parade, they get s very pretty ribbon just for taking part. Entry for that is via the Conformation/Obedience/Rally entry form. If you need help finding it, let me know!

Oh, and if you are trustworthy off-leash, Kodi and some of his friends found a nice secluded lawn, far from traffic, on one side of the hotel for some RLH time!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Purplegirl091324 said:


> Stupid question, :biggrin1: do we need to register even if we are not competing? I live about 20 minutes north and would love to go!


I don't think you need to register if you're just popping in for a few hours&#8230; Evelyn could probably tell you for sure, since she came two years ago. For the dinners, lectures, etc., you do need to register. There is also "paid" and "unpaid" seating around the show ring. (closest to the ring seats are paid for)


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't think you have to register if you are just coming to see what is going on,but I did register just for the heck of it to get a name badge and a goody bag. It was only like 10 bucks for both John and I.You can see what is going on in the ring no matter where you sit by the way. I believe there are additional costs to attend certain functions if you go, like Karen mentioned.The web site will tell you. But I just browse around and look at the pretty babies and do some shopping. You really don't need to register just for that.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

I've made hotel reservations and put in for leave. If all goes well with my two pups, we'll be there! I'm excited. Haven't been since it was in NC. Anyone know where it will be in 2016?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GrannyMouse said:


> I've made hotel reservations and put in for leave. If all goes well with my two pups, we'll be there! I'm excited. Haven't been since it was in NC. Anyone know where it will be in 2016?


Yay! It will be great to meet you in person! Will you be showing too?

I don't know if they've made any announcement about 2016, but my guess would be back on the west coast.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Hopefully we will be showing our two puppies. They will be 6 months old next week. I think the show needs to come back to the East Coast before it goes west again!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GrannyMouse said:


> Hopefully we will be showing our two puppies. They will be 6 months old next week. I think the show needs to come back to the East Coast before it goes west again!!


I think they consider Chicago as "east"!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Sorry Ricky I could only bring one since I'm flying and the thought of me not home and one not having the other makes me even sadder the being alone. Guess I'll have to find you and get my puppy fix! I'll be looking out for Kodi and Pixel too plus I know one more HRI pup coming that I'm going to hopefully be able to get my hands on!


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

krandall said:


> I think they consider Chicago as "east"!


That's too bad! I loved it when it was in NC. We were about 4 hours away. Chicago is around a 14 hour drive.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GrannyMouse said:


> That's too bad! I loved it when it was in NC. We were about 4 hours away. Chicago is around a 14 hour drive.


Yes, it's about a day and a half dive for us&#8230; but so is NC.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Yes, it's about a day and a half dive for us&#8230; but so is NC.


It's about a four day "dive" for us. Popi says we gonna attach Ricky to one of those new Amazon delivery drones and just parachute him in. I dunno if I like that idea! :suspicious:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> It's about a four day "dive" for us. Popi says we gonna attach Ricky to one of those new Amazon delivery drones and just parachute him in. I dunno if I like that idea! :suspicious:
> 
> besos, Ricky Ricardo


Yeah, I don't think Kodi or Pixel want to do that kind of "diving" either, so I guess we'll DRIVE them! ound:


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Karen! I'm hoping you have news and lots of pics to share from the Specialty.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We had a great time. Kodi didn't Q in Pre-Open, but he had a nice run with one little bobble that NQ'd us. Pixel had two "ring experiences", first in the handling seminar, where we both learned a lot, and she was a champ. Her 4-6 month puppy class was pretty large, with 14 little girls, and she was a bit overwhelmed. She didn't do anything BAD, but didn't look like her normal, confident, prancy little self. She didn't place (not that that means anything in the 4-6 class anyway! ) but I thought we both learned from our first experience in the ring.

There were lots of beautiful dogs, lots of nice people and PLENTY of "dog talk". The judging seemed to be quite consistent, and my "eye" must be getting better, because I did a much better job picking the "top dogs" in classes than I did two years ago.

There was, however, one very sad note that marred the week. One dog was being walked by someone other than his owner, slipped his leash and ran back from the potty area toward the hotel door. There is a fairly busy drive between the grass and the hotel entrance and he was hit by a pick-up truck and killed. Before the accident, I think some people thought I was a little silly for putting harnesses on mine every time I took them out. Afterwards, no one said a word about my extra precautions. What a horrible way to lose a beloved pet!

I did take photos, but I honestly haven't even had time to THINK about them yet. It's a two LONG day drive in each direction, and yesterday I was cooked. Today, I'm trying to dig out, get some work done, and, if I have time, wash dogs. At very least, they both need a good grooming. Neither has been touched by a comb since the day before we left the hotel!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Did a black & white Havanese win Best of Breed? Last year in Portland, OR the top four dogs were B&W.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Si Tia Karen, fotos hoto: when you have time. I know that mi amigos Kodi and Pixie Pixel on their worst day are better than mi on mi best day! Good job doggies! :thumb: Was there any representation from the West Coast? Was there any other representation (with doggies) from HF?

It is heartbreaking about that little doggie crossing over the bridge. I don even want to tink about it. I'm going to pay more attention to Popi when he gives mi the "wait" command.

besos Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> Did a black & white Havanese win Best of Breed? Last year in Portland, OR the top four dogs were B&W.


Yes, Papi Chulo won for the second year in a row. BOS was a lovely sable girl. There MIGHT have been one other sable in the top 7, but most were B&W... OTOH, it's mostly B&W that are shown. I think there were only two chocolates at the show, with a handful of sables a few reds and a few solid black.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Si Tia Karen, fotos hoto: when you have time. I know that mi amigos Kodi and Pixie Pixel on their worst day are better than mi on mi best day! Good job doggies! :thumb: Was there any representation from the West Coast? Was there any other representation (with doggies) from HF?
> 
> It is heartbreaking about that little doggie crossing over the bridge. I don even want to tink about it. I'm going to pay more attention to Popi when he gives mi the "wait" command.
> 
> besos Ricky Ricardo


There are few photos of my guys, because I was the one behind the camera... just some funny iPhone pictures coming and going. There was someone "official" taking photos, so I hope that they tell us where to find his pictures. I know he took photos of both Kodi and Pixel.

Yes, there were west coats dogs there... Kathy Patrick's Max was in the line-up of top dogs for Best in Show, though I don't remember his exact place. Another Bellatak dog ran in agility and did very well. I don't know lots of the dogs...

The people I hoped to see from the forum weren't there,  Kodi and I looked for all your faces!!!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Get some rest! Glad you had a good time. I've been to and in many shows, but never a national! One day.........

So, sad about the accident. No, you can never be too cautious IMO. Although, I'm VERY familiar with the looks you get with a long coated breed and harnesses!  It's ALL about protecting the coat. At least you had yours safely contained. 

Looking forward to pics when you get to it. Welcome back!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

PS I'm sure Pixel did great. Dog shows are a sensory overload!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I am so bummed that I missed you Karen. John and I were there on Thursday morning and watched several showings in the ring in different age categories and I wanted to take them all home! Just beautiful dogs! I was looking around for you,but I didn't see you  Was looking forward to meeting Pixel and of course seeing Kody again. If it comes back to the Westin I will make sure I know when you will be in the ring with Kody and Pixel ( days and times)and I will plan on being there for sure. I just think I was there on the wrong day. I did not go to the banquet..next time I will sign up for it. I did buy some raffle tickets for the quilts but I'm sure if I had won I would have known it by now.
I didn't see the Chris Christenson booth this year. I was planning on picking up a few things while I was there but maybe they had already left?? I did buy a purse and a necklace and a toy for Whimsy that she doesn't play with. She has two special toys she plays with and that's it. I should know better than to buy her new ones.
How sad about that dog getting killed. Made my stomach turn over just thinking about that! I can't think of anything worse.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Heartbreaking about the dog slipping his collar... :-(

I am glad to hear it was a good experience for Pixel, and I am sure that Kodi did his stuff at showing how a beautiful, well-trained Havanese looks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> Get some rest! Glad you had a good time. I've been to and in many shows, but never a national! One day.........
> 
> So, sad about the accident. No, you can never be too cautious IMO. Although, I'm VERY familiar with the looks you get with a long coated breed and harnesses!  It's ALL about protecting the coat. At least you had yours safely contained.
> 
> Looking forward to pics when you get to it. Welcome back!


They don't wear harnesses all the time... only when they are outside on lead. But I'm more concerned about protecting their throats and their lives than their coats! If that's what keeps me from winning in conformation, so be it... I won't lose any sleep over it.  But honestly, I think Kodi has a beautiful coat, and he's 6 years old and has ALWAYS worn a harness on walks and in the car.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> PS I'm sure Pixel did great. Dog shows are a sensory overload!


Thanks! She did fine... Im not disappointed. We both still have a lot to learn!  I was talking to a friend who is a professional handler but was there with HER 6-9 puppy. I said that I think it would be really good for Pixel to go in the ring with HER a few times so she gets used to the ring with someone who knows what she's doing!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> I am so bummed that I missed you Karen. John and I were there on Thursday morning and watched several showings in the ring in different age categories and I wanted to take them all home! Just beautiful dogs! I was looking around for you,but I didn't see you  Was looking forward to meeting Pixel and of course seeing Kody again. If it comes back to the Westin I will make sure I know when you will be in the ring with Kody and Pixel ( days and times)and I will plan on being there for sure. I just think I was there on the wrong day. I did not go to the banquet..next time I will sign up for it. I did buy some raffle tickets for the quilts but I'm sure if I had won I would have known it by now.
> I didn't see the Chris Christenson booth this year. I was planning on picking up a few things while I was there but maybe they had already left?? I did buy a purse and a necklace and a toy for Whimsy that she doesn't play with. She has two special toys she plays with and that's it. I should know better than to buy her new ones.
> How sad about that dog getting killed. Made my stomach turn over just thinking about that! I can't think of anything worse.


Next time we should trade cell numbers! I was upstairs with my friend Elinor on Thursday morning, helping her get her boy, Tony ready for BOB right after the lunch break. I showed Kodi on Wed. and Pixel on Friday.

Chris Christensen wasn't there this year. I was sorry about that too, because I would have bought another set of shears from them. I did buy a bag from the lady with the beautiful quilted bags with the Havanese on them... not EXACTLY like Kodi, but close. I also bought them each new crate pads and another round bed from Le Purple Puppy. I love her stuff!!! Oh, and a pretty glittery leash and collar for my little girl to grow into.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm sorry I bailed Karen. I had my room and everything but got cold feet thinking about leaving Mae at home with my family and her restricted activity. I heard the next Specialty might be in Florida, that would be fun! I really wanted to meet Pixel and see some Rally  I heard that quilt sales for HRI were great and the banquet as well. Keeping my fingers crossed for the next one.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I was so looking forward to going to the specialty this year and meeting everyone here on HF and specially Kodi and little Pixel! Unfortunately I had to work again. Maybe next year…I was able to watch the streaming video on Thursday. I purchased the day through ShowDogVideosPros. Very sad to hear about the heartbreaking accident. Will the specialty be on the West coast next year?


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

jabojenny said:


> I heard the next Specialty might be in Florida, that would be fun!


Oh! I hope so!! Blossom will be the perfect age! :whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> I'm sorry I bailed Karen. I had my room and everything but got cold feet thinking about leaving Mae at home with my family and her restricted activity. I heard the next Specialty might be in Florida, that would be fun! I really wanted to meet Pixel and see some Rally  I heard that quilt sales for HRI were great and the banquet as well. Keeping my fingers crossed for the next one.


Missed you, Jen! But I completely understand being nervous about leaving Mae at this point.

Yes, they are saying Florida for next year... but I'm not sure I want to GO to Florida in August! I certainly can't drive that distance... Chicago was far enough! So it would depend on what Pixel is doing, and whether it makes sense to show her at such a big show at that point!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> I was so looking forward to going to the specialty this year and meeting everyone here on HF and specially Kodi and little Pixel! Unfortunately I had to work again. Maybe next year&#8230;I was able to watch the streaming video on Thursday. I purchased the day through ShowDogVideosPros. Very sad to hear about the heartbreaking accident. Will the specialty be on the West coast next year?


No, they announced Florida. I'm not sure they have a certain venue yet, though. They first said Orlando, and later I heard Ft. Lauderdale.


----------

